# TTC #2 with symptoms 6DPO that now have gone away



## BGMommy

Hi folks,

This was the first month that we tried the Clear Blue Monitor Ovulation. Normally my cycles are around 30-31 days. In Jan it was 32 days (we weren't trying) then in Feb expecting 32 days again it was 5 days early which for me is VERY unusual and I did have fatigue, sore breasts and cramping which was confusing. 

So this month we thought we'd try the monitor. Using the monitor it indicated Ovulation on CD14 and 15. It registered 2 bars on CD 13 then jumped to 3 bars and an egg days 14-15. We were together CD 12 and 15. During this period I felt cramping in my lower abdomen.

About 4 days later I started feeling my breasts swell and become sensitive and heartburn hit with being very gassy. I wasn't feeling over tired or anything but I was feeling some front pelvic cramping. By DPO 9 my breast were very much making themselves known to my body and I was waking up feeling sick which would pass after I ate something along with experiencing lower back ache. The latter symptom isn't something I normally feel.

I tested DPO 10 and 11 both were negative. Now, at DPO 13 my nipples feel sore if you press on them but otherwise the breast sensitivity has stopped. I still feel sick when waking up in the morning but I've had insomnia (getting only about 4-5 hrs sleep when I'm use to 7-8hrs) so that can be explained. 

I'm on CD 28 and expecting AF Sat - Monday. Normally I become incredibly tired a day or two before she arrives and have sometimes have sore breasts up until the arrival. I also have increased Bowel issues :wacko: TMI...I know, sorry.

I haven't tested again. 2x's enough of a disappointment. I'll wait until Monday if nothing shows. What's strange to me is having such strong symptoms (PG or PMS) and then feeling completely fine. I've had some mild pelvic discomfort but nothing to sit up and take notice about.

With my first child, at 32, I was completely unaware I was pregnant until 5 wks as we weren't trying. So, monitoring everything is new for me. My hat is off to everyone who has been trying for a while. It's very frustrating!


----------



## Just_married

I've asked this question before and the answer from those who know more about this - implantation occurs between 7 & 10 dpo and the symptoms we get come from the hcg hormone which is produced after implantation, therefore 4dpo is far too early for symptoms, probably just normal hormone fluctuations. We have symptoms like this when not ttc and don't notice them, it's just we are looking for any changes and wanting to have dome kind of clue about what's happening. Xxx


----------



## mummum

Hi I am new here and have been reading these posts for a while so now will finally write something !. My husband and I are trying for number two and where as number one was so easy to concieve,( in fact we had 3 miscarriages before I had her ), It seemed like my husband only had to walk past me and we were pregnant so to now be having problems seems strange to me. As you wrote above each month I talk myself into feeling symptoms that end up in frustration and upset as AF comes every month and then I end up in tears : ( . So i resign myself to OPK hell this next cycle and see where we go fingers crossed !


----------



## mummum

mummum said:


> Hi I am new here and have been reading these posts for a while so now will finally write something !. My husband and I are trying for number two and where as number one was so easy to concieve,( in fact we had 3 miscarriages before I had her ), It seemed like my husband only had to walk past me and we were pregnant so to now be having problems seems strange to me. As you wrote above each month I talk myself into feeling symptoms that end up in frustration and upset as AF comes every month and then I end up in tears : ( . So i resign myself to OPK hell this next cycle and see where we go fingers crossed !

:wacko:


----------

